# INteresting Bass Info



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

In northern lakes the anticipated length of a *female largemouth bass* is as follows: 
At the end of the -First Year4"Second Year7 1/2"Third Year9"Fourth Year11"Fifth Year13"Sixth Year15"Seventh Year17"Eighth Year19"Ninth Year21"Tenth Year23"Eleventh Year25"

To determine the weight of a *largemouth bass* in the absence of a scale, the following formula based upon linear measurements of the fish is a reliably accurate method of calculating its weight: L x G x G*W* = -----------800

L = Length [in inches] from nose to fork in tail 

G = Girth [in inches] around fleshiest portion of body *W* = Weight of fish in pounds


----------

